# Inline graphics that flow with text - Indesign Cs5



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Can anyone point me to a resource that shows how to insert a graphic (small photo) into the start of a paragraph so that the image moves with the text when the text flows? I need to place about 20 small pics into various locations of the body text of a brochure, but I need them to stay/move with the text as it is edited and repositioned.
I'm having a brain freeze and cant find exactly what I'm looking for via google etc.

Sample

TITLE
[picture goes here] Body text. Body text. 
Body text. Body text. Body text. Body text. 
Body text. Body text. Body text. Body text. 

TITLE2
[picture2 goes here] Body text. Body text. 
Body text. Body text. Body text. Body text. 
Body text. Body text. Body text. Body text. 

etc.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

As my current trial copy of InDesign CS5 has expired, I can't go in and test this for you (unless somebody wants to donate $700 or so to the cause...), but I did a Google search for "indesign image anchor" and found a whole whack of examples and tutorials.

Here's one that seems pertinent:

*Make an Image Flow with the Text*



> To make an image flow with the text, you have to actually insert the image into the text frame, as though it were a type character. You do this by selecting the image with the Selection tool and cutting or copying it to the clipboard (Edit > Cut or Copy). Then you switch to the Type tool, click an insertion point in the destination text frame, and paste it in (Edit > Paste).
> 
> The image comes in as what’s called an “anchored object” because it’s anchored to an insertion point in the text flow. As you edit the text or change its frame dimensions, the image moves with the text flow accordingly.


(More info and image examples at InDesignSecrets.com)

You may also want to visit Adobe's own community forum for InDesign.

Hope this is helpful.

M


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Bingo!
Thanks
I've seen this done several times before, but had a monster brain freeze on this.
Adobe TV site holds a wealth of info...

Nm


----------

